# Pregnyl



## LizWiz72 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,

I wonder if you could help me?  I've received my Pregnyl 5000IU injection drug, and followed directions and put it in the fridge upon receipt - it says it should be stored between 2-8 degrees.  My fridge alters temperature (it's old), between 6 - 10 degrees.  Will the pregnyl drug be ok a couple of degress higher than it should be  Or should I order a replacement?

If you could help I would be very grateful, thank you.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Liz,

Standard fridge temperatures should vary between 2-8 degrees so that's why manufacturers put that temperature range on products that need to be stored on the fridge. The main thing is that the product shouldn't be stored at room temperature.

Keep the Pregnyl in its original box on the bottom shelf at the back (usually the coldest part of fridge) and make sure there is room for air to circulate around it (so don't shove it between the salad stuff   ). I'm assuming that you'll be using it within the next 3 weeks during a treatment cycle? I'm sure it'll be fine to use as you won't be storing it for too long (different if maybe you weren't using it for 6 months or so)

Lots of   for your treatment

Maz x


----------



## LizWiz72 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.  I have kept it in the box and it's always been in the fridge, but I can't be sure if it was stored at the correct temperature!  As my thermometer was broken!  I've now put a new thermometer in there and it said it was 8.6 degrees.  I'm not using it for another 4-5 weeks.  I'm hoping it's ok, but could always buy another one - more money!!!!

Thank you again.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Personally Liz I think it'll be fine to use, but it's up to you whether you want to replace it with another one.

Maz x


----------

